# I'm taking the liberty of starting a new thread for Laurie. . .



## pjewel

I just wanted everyone to have a place to check in on you, since your surgery is scheduled for Tuesday. You have a great support system and enough friends to form an army, sending prayers for a quick recovery for you.

Are they able to do your surgery laparoscopically? 

I do hope that someone in your immediate group will keep us posted when you go in for the procedure. I'll be thinking of you, but knowing you'll do just fine.


----------



## ls-indy

Just sent Laurie a PM about her surgery - but its great you started this thread so we can keep track of her progress!


----------



## Kathie

Praying for you, Laurie! You'll have lots of puppy kisses waiting for you when you get home from the hospital!


----------



## Missy

I am thinking of you Laurie!


----------



## krandall

Me too, Laurie!(gentle :hug


----------



## luv3havs

Thinking of you Laurie!
Praying that all goes well.


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie,

Hugs being sent your way-hope all goes well on Tuesday-know we are thinking of you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## Thumper

Yes, Laurie..Sending lots of healing hugs and well wishes your way :kiss:
Kara and Guccigirl


----------



## Laurief

You guys are all so wonderful!! I am going to cry!
Sadly I will not be having laproscopy, but the abdominal surgery, so it will be a longer recovery.
I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends here = and I know that I will feel all your prayers!!
Hubby will let Karen Stephens and Dana Kyle know when it is over and that (hopefully - LOL) I survived so I will ask that one or the other posts the info. I will be in the hospital for a few days, but hope to be online by the end of the week. I suspect that a laptop is one of the items that I will allowed to lift - LOL.
Thank you all!! It is so nice to be thought of!!!!
L


----------



## dodrop82

Good job, Geri! And best wishes, Laurie, for a speedy recovery! I'll be thinking of you, and sending up the prayers, as well!


----------



## lfung5

I'll be thinking about you dear friend! Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## shimpli

Hope everything goes well and you are back with us soon. Good luck !!


----------



## Ninja

I'll be praying for your speedy recovery also. Good luck and I hope everything goes well


----------



## butterscoth28

I hope all goes well! And just remember that were all thinking of you!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Laurie, Hope your time in the hospital goes quickly and your recovery is faster then you hoped.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, wow, I missed this. Will be thinking of you, Laurie, and sending positive thoughts for an uneventful surgery and speedy recovery! I hope you have a onesie at hand to keep you from going after those stitches when they start itching!


----------



## hartman studio

Oh my, how did I miss this??? Laurie, I will be praying for a quick and speedy recovery for you!


----------



## krandall

Laurief said:


> You guys are all so wonderful!! I am going to cry!
> Sadly I will not be having laproscopy, but the abdominal surgery, so it will be a longer recovery.
> I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends here = and I know that I will feel all your prayers!!
> Hubby will let Karen Stephens and Dana Kyle know when it is over and that (hopefully - LOL) I survived so I will ask that one or the other posts the info. I will be in the hospital for a few days, but hope to be online by the end of the week. I suspect that a laptop is one of the items that I will allowed to lift - LOL.
> Thank you all!! It is so nice to be thought of!!!!
> L


After the abdominal surgery that I had 15 years ago, I wasn't allowed to lift more than 5 lbs for 6 week. (GREAT fun with an 18 month old son!!!!) I also wasn't allowed to walk up and down stairs for the first 3 weeks except for my first trip up the stairs to get into bed. That was pre-laptops, so my DH brought a table and the desk top computer up into our bedroom for me. I would have gone NUTS without that computer!!!

Get well soon!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Here is hoping for a speedy recovery. Have someone bring your laptop after surgery and you are in your room. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## boo2352

Sending good thoughts for tomorrow and after.


----------



## clare

Lots of love and luck for your opp.Your babies are really gong to miss you, but there will be lots of time for love and gentle cuddles after. Wishing you a speedy recovery, hope you don't need a onesie, or the cone of shame!!Lol!


----------



## davetgabby

Hurry back Laurie , we'll miss you.


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, I'm sending you hugs today because I know, no matter how much you trust your medical team, the fear creeps in right about now. As you drift off when you go into the O.R., just know, we're all virtually standing around that table with the doctors and nurses, making sure they get it just right.

I look forward to when you get your laptop and can communicate to us on your own, but I have full faith that your emissaries will keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Suzi

Maddie and Zoey give licks we all want you to have a seedy recovery:hug:


----------



## whimsy

sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Pipersmom

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow Laurie!


----------



## ls-indy

Laurie, keep a pillow handy to protect your surgical site. Good for when you cough or when jumping puppies visit you! Hugs, Lynda


----------



## Julie

Laurie---Sending prayers for your surgery to go without a hitch and a fast recovery.
You know we all love you and will be thinking of you.

:angel::kiss::grouphug::angel::kiss::grouphug:


----------



## Paige

Thinking of you this morning Laurie. Wishing you a speedy recover.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks all - just getting ready to jump in the shower - we have to leave early as we just got a nice ice storm last night! I just hope that the doctors all leave early too so I am not sitting there waiting too long - it gives me too much time to chicken out and come home - LOL!!!
Thanks for all the good wishes - and I am holding you to it Geri - as they drug me up = I hope to see all you standing around!!  
Should be back on Thursday or Friday!


----------



## jetsetgo!

Laurie, good luck with your surgery. You will be in my thoughts and heart hoping for a speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

I hope the surgery and uneventful and your recovery is speedy.
:grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom

I heard from Laurie's husband a bit ago that all went well and she is out of surgery. I will keep everyone posted if I hear any more. He hadn't seen her yet, but was hoping to see her within an hour or so. I know how much she appreciates everyone's concern.


----------



## trueblue

Hope everything went off without a hitch and you are resting comfortably, Laurie. Thinking about you...


----------



## Kathie

Glad to hear Laurie's out of surgery and everything went well. Thanks for keeping us updated, Karen.

Laurie, you're still in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## pjewel

Great news, and totally expected (poo poo poo). Let her know we're all sitting here waiting for an update. It helps so much when we have a contact so we don't have to worry as much. 

Laurie, I'm so happy it's finally over for you. Now, just get well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What great news. Now the hard part, trying hard not to over do it the coming weeks.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

So glad to hear the surgery is over and it went well! Take care - hope you are soon feeling much better. Did you get those little 'fur' kids well trained to wait on you before you went in? As in - bring me water, slippers, the paper.......


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie actually called me a few hours ago. Let's just say I doubt she will remember it  She said she is okay, just highly medicated. She thanks everyone for their prayers and thoughts.


----------



## irnfit

Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## krandall

Get well soon, Laurie!!!


----------



## Missy

Thinking of you Laurie. Glad to read all went well.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad the surgery and worry is over. Now try to enjoy the meds, books, movies and just relax and let others take care of you!! My daughter just had the same thing done and other than having to take baby steps for a while, she did great. Will be saying prayers for a good recovery.!!


----------



## Sheri

Hope you feel better fast! Just be sure to take it easy and let others wait on you!


----------



## mintchip

:hug: Get well soon Laurie :hug:


----------



## mellowbo

Laurie called Dana and sounded like she is really enjoying the meds!! lolol
Praying for a speedy recovery Laurie!
xxoox


----------



## luv3havs

*The meds*

Hi Laurie,
The only good thing about surgery is the meds LOL.
So, do enjoy them while you have them!

Seriously, I hope you heal quickly and feel better soon.
Sending prayers,


----------



## Paige

Glad to hear the surgery is over, now it's time for you to take it easy and let your body heal. I know it's very hard to get any rest in a hosptial. They always seem to wake you as soon as you fall asleep.


----------



## krandall

Feel better soon, Laurie!:hug:


----------



## Julie

Whew! Glad to read the surgery went well and you are doing wonderfully Laurie. Take it easy and have everyone wait on you for a change! :couch2:op2::couch2:op2:

Speedy recovery prayers coming your way......:angel:lane::angel:lane:


----------



## juliav

I am so happy to hear that the surgery went well. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## LuvCicero

The third and fourth day were the worse for me. My pillow became my best friend and I held it against me each time I had to cough. Please, take it easy and don't life anything. Praying you will heal quickly.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Hopeing for a fast recovery! Those puppy kisses are going to be plenty when you return!


----------



## Kathie

Thinking of you today, Laurie! :hug::hug:


----------



## Missy

Me too. Got to say now that we know all went well 6 weeks off work and free from heavy lifting sounds pretty good! 

Enjoy the mess and your ME time.


----------



## Brady's mom

I heard from Laurie again today. She sounded much more like herself and she said she was walking a few times today  Hopefully, she will be back home tomorrow and let everyone know how she is doing.


----------



## pjewel

Karen, that is such good news. I'm so happy for her. Amazing if she goes home so soon.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci and I are glad you are on the mend, Laurie!! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, so glad you are up and about already. Ralph had 3 stents last week, 2in the main artery to the heart, and came home the next day, back to work 2 days later. It's amazing how fast they get you up now. Hope your recovery continues smoothly.


----------



## Missy

Yay Laurie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Laurie, Already sending you home! You must be doing well. Being at home beats the hospital any day. My sister inlaw had this operation in India 7 years ago, they do not do it laparoscopicly there, she came home three days later (risk of infection is high there) a record time. When she came home she had to walk up and down the hallway several times a day. She waited 2 days for me to reach India for her operation and when she came home, I did not get to visit with her after the first hour. Seems I always make her laugh and after an operation like this belly laughing is a no no. Also when she would walk down the hall I had to leave to another room, she would start laughing over the irony. Two weeks we could laugh again. I hope you can laugh again much sooner.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I don't know how I missed this thread!!
I spoke with Laurie yesterday- she was slurring her words pretty good, so I know the meds were working well!
I did text with her a bit today, she said she is feeling well but sore.
Laurie you know we love you and wish you a speedy recovery! :biggrin1:


----------



## jetsetgo!

Great news, Laurie! Glad you are doing so well. We're ready for you whenever you can make it back to HT!


----------



## dodrop82

Apparently there's a reason you are the "Laughing" Magpie! I think we better keep you away from Laurie for a couple weeks! None of that funny stuff around here, Little Lady! You hear me!?!


----------



## ls-indy

Hope you're healing quickly, Laurie!


----------



## Kathie

Glad to hear you'll be coming home tomorrow! Just don't overdo!


----------



## Paige

Hope you are feeling better today, I know the pups will be overwhelmed with joy when you walk through the door.


----------



## krandall

Glad to hear they are "springing" you tomorrow, Laurie... Just make sure you still really take it easy, and have your family wait on you hand and foot!!!

Feel better soon!


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> *Glad to hear they are "springing" you tomorrow, Laurie... Just make sure you still really take it easy, and have your family wait on you hand and foot!!!
> 
> Feel better soon!*


My exact thoughts!


----------



## Brady's mom

Spoke to Laurie earlier and her DH was on his way to pick her up and take her home. She was looking forward to getting in her bed and getting some sleep.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great news! Agree with everyone else - take it easy! and watch those fur kids so they don't leap on you! I have been on the couch when Augie has decided to jump up and land on me - ooooff - feels like he weighs 50 lbs. when he does that!


----------



## Laurief

Hi guys!!! I am home!!!! in my own bed with my own pups around me!!!! Happy day!!
Of course this was after the drive home from hell!! Every bump felt like it was going to rip the incision out and my guts would fall out!!!
Pups were very happy to see me - as I was them! And I get to be in my own bed! Yahoo!!!
And YES that Morphine was great!! anyone that I spoke to Tuesday got a "true" drugged up experience ! LOL 
Too bad it only lasted till Wednesday am. But boy did I ever need it. I feel like I still need it each time & try to stand up!! But I am sure that it will get better as time goes on.

A SUPER THANK YOU to all of you for being such great friends and thinking of me and sending good wishes during this time - it is really appreciated!!


----------



## lfung5

HI Laurie!
I am so glad the surgery went well and are comfortable at home! I hope you got me email while you were in the hospital


----------



## pjewel

Laurief said:


> Hi guys!!! I am home!!!! in my own bed with my own pups around me!!!! Happy day!!
> Of course this was after the drive home from hell!! Every bump felt like it was going to rip the incision out and my guts would fall out!!!
> Pups were very happy to see me - as I was them! And I get to be in my own bed! Yahoo!!!
> And YES that Morphine was great!! anyone that I spoke to Tuesday got a "true" drugged up experience ! LOL
> Too bad it only lasted till Wednesday am. But boy did I ever need it. I feel like I still need it each time & try to stand up!! But I am sure that it will get better as time goes on.
> 
> A SUPER THANK YOU to all of you for being such great friends and thinking of me and sending good wishes during this time - it is really appreciated!!


I was so excited when I saw your name come up on the comments. Amazing that you're home already. Take really good care of yourself, or better still, let everyone else take great care of you and just relax with your troops all around you.


----------



## Kathie

Nothing like your own bed! Glad you're home!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,

I'm glad you are home with all your loved ones.

Take it easy and keep that pillow handy! And take the pain meds 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Laurie!!! :whoo:
I am thrilled you are doing well enough to go home and that you have posted. It was wonderful to read your post.

:wink: Steady improvement and plenty of sleep--


----------



## davetgabby

Hi Laurie , thought you might like this one. 

How dogs and men are the same
1. Both take up too much space on the bed.
2. Both have irrational fears about vacuum cleaning.

3. Both mark their territory.

4. Neither tells you what's bothering them.

5. The smaller ones tend to be more nervous.

6. Both have an inordinate fascination with women's crotches.

7. Neither does any dishes.

8. Both fart shamelessly.

9. Neither of them notice when you get your hair cut.

10. Both like dominance games.

11. Both are suspicious of the postman.

12. Neither understands what you see in cats
ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

There is nothing better then your own bed. Don't fall behind on your meds. Now is time to take things slow and heal.


----------



## irnfit

Sooooo glad to hear you are home and in your own bed. I know you feel much better being with your furbabies, too.


----------



## Missy

So happy you are home in your own bed. I know it will get better each day. 

which one of your pups is being the best nurse? which the best heating pad?

Hugs Laurie!


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

I am so glad you are home in your own bed with your furbabies to love on you. 
Rest, rest, rest. :grouphug:


----------



## Sheri

Glad you are home, that always helps the healing! Snuggle with your furbabies and let others wait on you.


----------



## krandall

Yay, Laurie!!! SO glad to hear you are home. Every day will be just a bit better. Make sure you keep walking, even though it's uncomfortable... It really helps you get better faster!!!


----------



## Kathie

Dave, no jokes please! Don't you know it hurts to laugh!

Laurie, I hope you enjoyed waking up in your own bed this morning. Take it slow and just enjoy lounging around with your babies!


----------



## Ninja

Great to hear you are home. Hope you recover quickly :hug:


----------



## Kathie

Laurie, I hope each day you are feeling a little better and stronger! Glad you've got the furbabies to snuggle with!


----------



## clare

Now Laurie,do you need the cone of shame?and have you got your onesie on? it's better to be safe than sorry,we don't want you fiddling with healing wounds!!


----------



## Laurief

Gosh I sure wish that I could say that the pups are with me 24/7 now, but hubby only lets me visit with them a few times a day. SAdly they get way to excited and come way to close to the belly. I am sure in a few days that will change and I will be up and about more, but now I am still in bed. Laila cannot stay with me because my bed it too high and she cannot get up or down from it. I am so afraid that she might try to jump that Gabe needs to be here when she visits. Hopefully next week I will be able to go downstairs and spend the day down there with the pups!!!


----------



## Thumper

:grouphug: Yay to being home!!  Awe, you'll be back to normal before you know it, havs heal everything, ya know?  


Dave.......ound:ound:

Kara


----------



## Missy

Just wanted to check in with you Laurie! How are you doing? Hugs!


----------



## casperkeep

I am sooo glad that this is all over and now you just have to rest and heal......I come over and cook for ya but I am afraid you wouldnt like it. I am glad that you have the pups even though you cant be with them all the time. Each day will get better. After 12 surgeries it does get better. Hugs to you Laurie!!!! The pups send you lickies. Love you!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

*Glad to hear you are home. There's no place like home with your Havs to pick your spirits up.*
All the best for a speedy recovery Laurie.
Linda, Ditto & Phoenix:grouphug:


----------



## jacqui

krandall said:


> After the abdominal surgery that I had 15 years ago, I wasn't allowed to lift more than 5 lbs for 6 week.


I would hope, like most medical treatments, that the situation is much better now than it was 15 years ago. Best wishes for your full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - and I have to say that I am sure it has improved over the last 15 years - I am getting better each day. I got to go downstairs today for the first time today. Karen (Brady's Mom) came to visit, brought me lunch and gave Laila a bath for me! It was a nice visit. Logan was thrilled to get some extra hugs! I think after today I will sleep real good tonight.


----------



## mintchip

Good to hear you are feeling better Laurie! Thanks Karen for being there to help


----------



## krandall

Awww.., so cute! Glad to hear you were feeling well enough to be up and about. Now, GO TO BED!!!<g>


----------



## Brady's mom

It was great to see Laurie and the crew today. It was a great excuse to get a puppy fix  I was thrilled to see Laurie up and about a bit. I know she has quite a way to go, but she looks great and that is the first step to feeling great  Glad I could be there for you Laurie!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The pictures are adorable. It's great to hear your feeling up to going downstairs, having a visit and nice chat. Nothing like a pal who brings lunch and then gives your dog a bath!


----------



## Kathie

Loved the pictures! I want a bed in front of the fireplace! LOL

Laurie, glad to hear you're beginning to mend! Like Dale said last week - protect your tummy with a pillow when the pups are around!


----------



## ls-indy

I just LOVED the photos! Don't over-do. It can set you back a couple of days. Be sure to get LOTS of rest!!


----------



## Paige

Laurie, so glad to hear you are healing nicely. That picture of Logan just warmed my heart. He looks so sweet, and Lalia is such a cute little thing.


----------

